# LFTS 5/22



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

I didn’t see another started so here goes. First morning out unfortunately but with work, kids sports and so on... But a very eventful morning, lots of birds and a few thrills. There’s not much better of a place then the Turkey woods! There are two more gobblers less then 100yds out still carrying on! Good luck all!


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

It's the exact opposite for me, not a sound this morning. It has to be the rain keeping them quiet, yesterday the woods was blowing up.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Congrats on your bird!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

B Smithiers said:


> I didn’t see another started so here goes. First morning out unfortunately but with work, kids sports and so on... But a very eventful morning, lots of birds and a few thrills. There’s not much better of a place then the Turkey woods! There are two more gobblers less then 100yds out still carrying on! Good luck all!
> View attachment 768361


Congrats that didn’t take long


----------



## kirkt (Oct 8, 2014)

Congratulations nicely done birds are still gobbling here in lenawee co. but of course on our neighbors going to sit tight see what happens deer everywhere again. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice bird, congrats!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Quiet except for the raccoon


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Had a few gobbling this morning but not until well after shooting light, none have seemed to budge. Breakfast time, did stumble upon this little one, was about to sit next to a tree and I saw it so I moved on a ways.


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

Set out the 2 hen decoys this morning, one distant gobble that moved away towards private. Seen a couple hens in fields while driving around.


----------



## timj (Apr 28, 2003)

Nothing seen here nor heard here in sw sanilac county. Thinking about heading into yale for lunch.


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

After I went out to make sure he had expired I went back to the stump pile I was sitting on to gather my thermocell and slate call. As I bent down to grab my stuff a hen flew up right in my face, like with in a couple feet I could feel the blast of wind. That was a good test for the ticker I tell ya... I am not sure if she ran in there after I shot, was roosted in there or what but what thrill that was. Awesome morning just wish my boy was with me but after playing ball until 11pm last night he decided his bed was a better place haha.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

B Smithiers said:


> I didn’t see another started so here goes. First morning out unfortunately but with work, kids sports and so on... But a very eventful morning, lots of birds and a few thrills. There’s not much better of a place then the Turkey woods! There are two more gobblers less then 100yds out still carrying on! Good luck all!
> View attachment 768361


Congrats on a successful hunt ! I just got back from Branch County and I had to see at least 25 strutters on the way out there, plenty of birds in the fields today !
Flight


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Had a few gobbling this morning but not until well after shooting light, none have seemed to budge. Breakfast time, did stumble upon this little one, was about to sit next to a tree and I saw it so I moved on a ways.
> View attachment 768375


Nice catch. It's always great to spot them without jumping them. Cool.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

